# Garden State GRC Match Show



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi
Well its that time again. On April 26 the Garden State GRC will hold its annual match show at North Branch Park. 
Our judges are a very impressive group.
Susan Taylor (Okeechobee Goldens) will judge Puppy Sweepstakes (Goldens Only)
Patricia Herschman (Camelot Goldens) will judge Conformation and Junior Showmanship (Goldens Only)

Sara Steele and Dan Brosnahan will judge Obedience (Open to all breeds)
Linda Sperco will judge Rally (open to all breeds)

Pre-entry is $8 and day of is $10 (second entry of same dog is $2 less)
We will also offer CGC testing at $10/dog

Due to problems the flyer is not available on the club website at this time. However I can forward it to you electronically, just contact me at [email protected] 

Thanks
Hank Hahn


----------

